# obtaining hx from someone other than patient



## jbtrueba (Dec 9, 2008)

Is anyone aware of any limitations as to counting points for obtaining history from someone other than patient for the reviewed data section of the medical decision making?  For example: History obtained from patient and EMS.  Would this qualify for the 2 points since history was obtained from the EMS?


----------

